# The Day the Sun Stood Still



## thedoctorlies (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic_Lies said:


> I think it scares me when people take a story like this without bothering to research it's origins. It seems like people will take anything as fact if it agrees with their beliefs/emotions.


I find this is the norm especially with ESFJs. They will even become quite defensive when confronted with the facts or even if they seem to agree at the time they will often come back to the story at a latter time as if it will still be true if they ignore the facts for long enough.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Religious propaganda trying to make itself look like scientific fact.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

BUtheBabyUnicorn said:


> Hmm... There seems to be several logical inconsistencies/mess ups in this passage.
> I'm sure that any of us could find them (and I'm too lazy to name them), but in any case, this seems like a hoax.
> 
> On another note, L_Lawliet, where do you get all of these L pictures that you use for your avatar?


Bing images:happy: 

However you normally have to weed through a bunch of crap too....

This particular one was actually the first one I used upon registering in PerC, and it's my background for my laptop too lol.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol you guys are funny:happy:

In the NT forum and the INTP forum they searched to prove that it is a hoax (which I honestly didn't know, expected, but didn't know) and you guys just make fun of it haha.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Really? This? Again?

I went and read this crap again?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Arbite said:


> Really? This? Again?
> 
> I went and read this crap again?


Unforturnately so my friend.... my bad:tongue:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

There's no need to disprove it. It's obvious and thus it's a waste of energy. It's funner to make fun of it.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

no pic no proof


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Idiocy. It a programming error. I assume they ran the calculations in a supercomputer. If you have any experience in programming them, its a bitch. You have to think in a completely different manner to avoid race conditions. 
Secondly, stop the sun. How logn did he stip the sun for? Would the prolonged period of the suns disappearance not have disastrous effects on the earth?



> They ran the computer measurement back and forth over the centuries and it came to a halt.


So out of all the times they ran the simulations through t the course of launching stellites, why now?


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

My computer has had a vision of the fourth day of the seventh month, When woe! Mighty spaceships come upon us, piercing us with mighty beams, and all fall before them, and the cities are dust. And lo, two Heroes arise, and ascend in a winged chariot, even unto the Heavens. And there they fall upon the Greatest Ship of all, and sow the Seed of Destruction within it, and Behold! The Seed grows to a Mighty Flame, and the Great Ship and all its works are purged in God's Wrath.



No, wait, hold everything. Never mind. It turns out I was streaming Independence Day on Netflix. Gosh darn it, those special effects are just so realistic.


----------



## Dralud (Jan 5, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> Lol you guys are funny:happy:
> 
> In the NT forum and the INTP forum they searched to prove that it is a hoax (which I honestly didn't know, expected, but didn't know) and you guys just make fun of it haha.


We make fun of it because its funny. Because it reeks of desperation, it reeks of manipulation and is very un-skillfully done. Just how its written we can see the goal of the author and we can spot the fact that this uses say-so as fact, as was previously spoted. "The computer flashed red" and "the space men" are blatent examples of it. Its the kind of garbage we see every day.
Garbage in, Garbage out.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess the article is a hoax then, although I do not deny nor confirm that the sun may have stood still for Joshua.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

sly said:


> I guess the article is a hoax then, although I do not deny nor confirm that the sun may have stood still for Joshua.


Cutie, the sun only stands still for your ava.
You know that.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

TheBoss said:


> Cutie, the sun only stands still for your ava.
> You know that.


Aww :3

/char


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

No more werewolves or vampires!


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

"I'd sooner believe that a Yankee professor would lie than that a stone would fall from heaven."

-Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Dralud said:


> We make fun of it because its funny. Because it reeks of desperation, it reeks of manipulation and is very un-skillfully done. Just how its written we can see the goal of the author and we can spot the fact that this uses say-so as fact, as was previously spoted. "The computer flashed red" and "the space men" are blatent examples of it. Its the kind of garbage we see every day.
> Garbage in, Garbage out.


Not to mention the fact that the whole thing reads like a "just-so" story where everything that could possibly go exactly right, did. :tongue:


----------



## thedoctorlies (Jul 17, 2010)

Psychosmurf said:


> "I'd sooner believe that a Yankee professor would lie than that a stone would fall from heaven."
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson.


But yet stones do fall from the heavens.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

thedoctorlies said:


> But yet stones do fall from the heavens.


Ahh yes... that seems to undermine my message a bit. :tongue:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

sly said:


> And what are spacemen? Are they like hybrid scientists or something?


well don't interrupt a perfectly good complete bullshit article

OP: well if it says that in the bible then it must be true, right ? *laffs*


----------

